# Magellen Roadmate 300



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Routing through buildings :rofl: Also, I think the 2610 will go crazy if you are in an airplane because the software will try to route you through streets. My Garmin eMap won't do that. It will show the airplane's heading, mph, and elevation, cool. For what you paid for the 2610 I think I would have bought it too, but I have heard nothing but praise for the Magellan 300. I agree with your reasoning on the 2610 over the 2620 HD. I hear the same argument. The fixed HD may be durable, but if I wouldn't want to pay to fix a damaged drive. I'm heading down to BB today to show them the internet merchants who have units in stock, at price at $580 including shipping and tax, if any. I also need to cancel my pre-order. I will let everyone know if BB will match legitimate internet prices. If so, that will be the first for me.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Can you let us in on the other sites that have it for that price? I'd love to try it at my local Best Buy as well.


In addition to the one Dave mentioned, I listed two more a couple of posts up...I wonder how many different quotes, Best Buy would need to see :dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Can you let us in on the other sites that have it for that price? I'd love to try it at my local Best Buy as well.


Here are the sites I will present to BB today...

http://www.lakepowelldiscountmarineelectronics.com/maro300gps.html
http://www.bluewatersp.com/Roadmate_300.html
http://www.bestpricegps.com/Magellan-Roadmate-300-%28Pre-Order!%29-P283.aspx


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Here are the sites I will present to BB today...


Thanks.

Let us know if you were successfull at BB.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Let us know if you were successfull at BB.


http://www.bestpricegps.com/Magellan-Roadmate-300-%28Pre-Order!%29-P283.aspx

Yes, BB will match the above site price, $574.95, but I will pay tax. I said the sales lady told me they will match the bottom line, so adjust the sale price so the bottom line is $574.95. The manager gave me the song and dance saying he will match, but I have to pay the 8.25% tax (Webster, TX), which amounts to $47.43 more. I decided to pay the difference, $47.43, because BB is a reputable local store. I rather not deal with an internet merchant and having to wait for shipping.

The stage is set. BB will match internet prices, which I have never gotten them to do in the past. :thumbup:


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

That's a great deal. When I bought my 2610 in the summer on Amazon, I paid about $600. If I could have paid that at BB, I would have for the exact same reasons you mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

I just checked the BB website and they specifically mentioned that they do NOT match internet prices. Unless the website is outdated or a holiday promotion, you got a great deal. Maybe they're testing a new policy with potential to rollout.

If anyone else is sucessful, let us know which store(s).


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> The stage is set. BB will match internet prices, which I have never gotten them to do in the past. :thumbup:


 Good going Dave!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:

Guess I'll print out all those web pages and hit the local BB this weekend!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Good going Dave!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> Guess I'll print out all those web pages and hit the local BB this weekend!


Purchase complete. New toy in my hand. :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Purchase complete. New toy in my hand. :thumbup:


 :bow::beerchug::clap:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks like a great unit to buy ... enjoy it ...

I picked up the Garmin Quest mostly because I liked how small it was and had a built in battery since I didn't want any cords in my car but I didn't realize that the windsheild holder for the Quest has the power cord attached so I was a little disappointed with that.

Also I don't like how I have to plug it in to hear the voice commands since the speaker is on the lighter plug.

Besides for that I am VERY happy with it ... after having a Nav I can't see not getting one in my next car. It is awesome !!!

BTW I paid a little under $540 shipped to my door


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Looks like a great unit to buy ... enjoy it ...
> 
> I picked up the Garmin Quest mostly because I liked how small it was and had a built in battery since I didn't want any cords in my car but I didn't realize that the windsheild holder for the Quest has the power cord attached so I was a little disappointed with that.
> 
> ...


Quest was on my list too. It's small/handy/battery operated, great for pocket. I wanted a larger screen, my GPS stays in my cars, and I don't need/use batteries. My requirement was best display, powerful software, WAAS, uses generic SD memory cards. The Magellan 300 met all my needs. The screen has TFT display, very sharp, command in m/f voice in 6 languages, internal speaker, touch screen. I've very pleased with the unit so far. It's been on for 1/2 hour, and it's still trying to capture the satellites. :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> I've very pleased with the unit so far. It's been on for 1/2 hour, and it's still trying to capture the satellites. :thumbup:


 When I first turned on my StreetPilot 2610 it just sat there trying to acquire satellite signals while at the same time displaying a map of Taiwan.  (It was made there). It finally came back and asked if I had moved a few hundred miles from my last location. When I said yes it was able to find itself. :rofl:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> It's small/handy/battery operated, great for pocket.


I like everything about the Magellan Roadmate 300 but really wish it was battery operated as well.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> When I first turned on my StreetPilot 2610 it just sat there trying to acquire satellite signals while at the same time displaying a map of Taiwan.  (It was made there). It finally came back and asked if I had moved a few hundred miles from my last location. When I said yes it was able to find itself. :rofl:


Mine showed San Dimas, CA, (Magellan's HQ) for 2 hours when I had it next to the window. I finally took it outside, and the unit finally realized it was in Houston. :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

operknockity said:


> I like everything about the Magellan Roadmate 300 but really wish it was battery operated as well.


Because you want to install it in this?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Bacuse you want to install it in this?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Nope. So I can install it on this:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

OK, the toy is new to me, but here is what I like about it. I have a Garmin e-Map, so I know a little about the Garmin ways of doing things. I'm not familiar with the 2610. I know the 2620 has a hard drive, and you don't have to load any local detail maps because it has a detail map of the entire USA and Canada, but you do have to with the 2610.

The Magellan map when loaded on the PC seems much more like a map, visually looks like the quality of mapquest maps. The Garmin maps are not as detailed.

You define local "regions" for detailed maps by click and drag the mouse, rather than clicking selected grids as in the Garmin maps. In other words, I can define the size of a region and name it, ie, "Houston".

I can decide which of 40 catagories of points of interests I want to see so that the detail map is not cluttered with "car wash" or "car rentals" locations.

The prompt voice and display are very sharp.

Of course, like the 2610, you have a keyboard to establish destinations, etc...

So far, I love this new toy.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

operknockity said:


> I like everything about the Magellan Roadmate 300 but really wish it was *battery operated* as well.


I purchased the Quest for that reason since I didn't want wires but you end up plugging it in anyway since the windshield mount has the powercord attached to it and the powercord is not only in your face but it also has the speaker on it.

I am going to find out if I could get a windsheild mount without the cord because it takes away from the whole great idea of being battery powered.

Otherwise I think it's great because of it's size ...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> I purchased the Quest for that reason since I didn't want wires but you end up plugging it in anyway since the windshield mount has the powercord attached to it and the powercord is not only in your face but it also has the speaker on it.
> 
> I am going to find out if I could get a windsheild mount without the cord because it takes away from the whole great idea of being battery powered.
> 
> Otherwise I think it's great because of it's size ...


Here is how I mount my Mag 300 and my eMap. I might relocate the bracket to the dash bacause its height is not as intrusive as the eMap.

I used double back tape to mount the bracket to the dash and velcro to the GPS. Everything is very sturdy. Sorry about the blurry pictures.


----------

